# Texplum0801



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

IM wondering if anyone could help me out. 
I am always running water lines up to like 500 feet or so. But I've got a customer asking me to run a new water line to there house. And from the meter to house is around 4200 feet. And I'm not sure how to bid this.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

1/2 cpvc will do fine. $1.00 a foot. What's the trouble ?


----------



## sburntx74 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn that's a long way! Where r u at?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> IM wondering if anyone could help me out.
> I am always running water lines up to like 500 feet or so. But I've got a customer asking me to run a new water line to there house. And from the meter to house is around 4200 feet. And I'm not sure how to bid this.


If you are indeed a plumber you should post an introduction in the proper thread and tell us about yourself and your experience in the trade.


----------



## sburntx74 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would oversize with HDPE


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in Corsicana tx. I'll be running 2" sch 40 bell end. No normally charge 3$ a foot but that seems high on 4300 feet at same time I don't want to leave too much $ on table


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

This should be pretty straightforward me thinks you are not qualified for this project do you have a license?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> I'm in Corsicana tx. I'll be running 2" sch 40 bell end. No normally charge 3$ a foot but that seems high on 4300 feet at same time I don't want to leave too much $ on table


$3 a foot! For what?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> Yes I do have a license. Me and my partner own a company.


Than you should politely do an intro like is requested of you when you sign up to tell about your involvement in the trade.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Read the private message you received after registering.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> IM wondering if anyone could help me out.
> I am always running water lines up to like 500 feet or so. But I've got a customer asking me to run a new water line to there house. And from the meter to house is around 4200 feet. And I'm not sure how to bid this.


I consulted the Long Island Medium who channeled RJ's spirit...







She said RJ is saying...
"If you don't post a full, proper intro, we will run a 500 water line where the sun don't shine!"
:laughing:


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok i apologize for not posting an intro. I'm not very computer savy. But I think I did an intro.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> Ok i apologize for not posting an intro. I'm not very computer savy. But I think I did an intro.


 No worries, sir. That was an inside joke. Might as well do one. Just look at some of the others.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if I posted an intro or not I'm having trouble maneuvering around in here right now


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Well.....kind of. You said that you are licensed and that you and your partner have a company. It's a bit weak. We really like to have an idea who we are dealing with. Can you give is some more info? We aren't looking for your SS number, but tell is about your company...your experience....etc... 

And what exactly are you doing for this 3$/ft? Is this what you are charging for the pipe? Installation? (ouch). You surely can't be excavating for that price.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

My company is small it's only me and my partner we do new residential, remodel , repair and a little commercial. My experience in the trade has been very knowledgable. Down here where I'm from all the other local work to gather very well. There's not a lot of tension between anyone. I highly respect any info I can consume from a more veteran plumber. I hope this will let you all know what kind of person I am and welcome me to your forum. Thanks.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

3$ a foot is for finished product including material.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> 3$ a foot is for finished product including material.


ok, how about the rest of it?

Cost of pipe/fittings = $________
Permit = ___________
Excavation = _____________
Backfill = ________________
Core drilling = ______________
Sleeve/waterproofing penetration = ________________


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Catatonic said:


> This bit?
> 
> "A long standing tradition on the Plumbing Zone is for new members to first introduce themselves before jumping into other threads. Since this site is for Plumbing Professionals only, we appreciate getting to know who we are sharing trade specific information with."
> 
> It sounded like a suggestion instead of a requirement to me.


Oh, it certainly is a suggestion. A very strong suggestion. You are not required to post an intro. Nor are the current members required to happily share business info or trade info with those who willingly choose to crap all over our "long standing tradition".


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Letterrip said:


> Oh, it certainly is a suggestion. A very strong suggestion. You are not required to post an intro. Nor are the current members required to happily share business info or trade info with those who willingly choose to crap all over our "long standing tradition".


Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> 3$ a foot is for finished product including material.


You mean total cost start to finish?! You can't possibly make anything off that.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

3$ a foot, I'd rather pay you 120$ to dig my 40ft up and replace it than do it myself.....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1. How long will it take you to install the 4200' line (round off to the closest 1/2 day increment)?

2. How many of your trucks will be on the job?

3. What is your billable hour rate?

4. What is the total cost of all COGS (pipe, fittings, permit, equipment rented or purchased)?


Those four bits of info will determine the right price for the job.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

If you told me that 3$/ft was pipe installed in a ditch dug by others, sanded by other, etc. then MAYBE I could see it. If you have a legit above board business with all required licenses, liability ins, wc ins, truck and ins, etc... Then you will very quickly go out of business at those prices no matter where you are IMO.

I'm not trying to be a smarta$$ when I say that you need to visit the business section of this forum. There is a lot of great info there on determining your pricing. You aren't doing yourself or your customers any favors by doing work under your cost of business.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Material and trencher is a total cost of 3800$ 
At 3$ a foot is 12,600. And it will take no longer than 2 days and that's padding about a half day.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

4200 ft of trench dug and sanded (or whatever bedding material you use), pipe installed and tested, covered with bedding material, backfilled, permits, etc.. 2 days?? I do service and repair, so that kind of length is hard for me to picture, but in having a tough time seeing that. What material? What kind of lengths of pipe? If you can accomplish that, then you are out of my league.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll say what RJ would say.... Homeowner


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

2 days? I don't see it.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what the difference is between here and where you are from but I just installed 900 feet about a month ago at 3$ a foot in 4 1/2 hours and made a killing. But when offered this chance to bid 4200 feet I was afraid the price should jump considerably. They are taking 3 bids on it. Most all the plumbers here charge right around 3$ a foot for water line installs but I'm a small town plumber and I'll be bidding against dallas tx plumbers.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok maybe not a homeowner.... The price should jump considerably, b/c the risk is considerably more.... Charge it man


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you talking trenchless with 1000 ft rolls or something? I'm really curious now. Joints? Testing? What material? I can't offer advise at this time. I don't have experience in projects and machinery of the nature that you are referring to.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> Material and trencher is a total cost of 3800$
> At 3$ a foot is 12,600. And it will take no longer than 2 days and that's padding about a half day.


What size and type of pipe? 

Day and a half for over 3/4 of a mile of pipe? That's 350' of pipe per hour. You are keeping a lot of information about this project secret or just yankin chains.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

2" sch 40 bell end.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> 2" sch 40 bell end.


How is it that you plan on installing 350' of 2" PVC per hour?

How much of the work not in your scope are others doing?


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I will be doing all of it. This is out in the country. And it will be installed across a pasture. And I will be riding a trencher and my partner will be gluing pipe to gather and putting it in trench. Like I said in an earlier post. I just installed 900 feet of 2" sch 40 in 4 1/2 hours back filled and all.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sure seems fast to me.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Sure seems fast to me.


Gives new meaning to the term "running pipe"...:laughing:

Texplum, sorry for the baptism by fire here!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't even begin to phathom that time frame. If you can do it, more power to ya!! There is time also to pick up and return the machine. Time to gather materials. Time to get permits. Testing. Are you backfilling with the dug materials around PVC? Im not allowed to do that here. You get that much pipe properly installed in that time frame, and that trencher won't be the only machine on the job that day!! Good luck!!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Troll....


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> I consulted the Long Island Medium who channeled RJ's spirit... She said RJ is saying... "If you don't post a full, proper intro, we will run a 500 water line where the sun don't shine!" :laughing:


haha my wife channels her all the time.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

texplum0801 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I posted an intro or not I'm having trouble maneuvering around in here right now


Do you want me to write it for you?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

This thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

That's ok. I've probly forgot ton more about plumbing than most these guys will ever know. Lol


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> That's ok. I've probly forgot ton more about plumbing than most these guys will ever know. Lol



Then why the eff are you asking for help?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

texplum0801 said:


> That's ok. I've probly forgot ton more about plumbing than most these guys will ever know. Lol


 Very doubtful, but at least you have a high opinion of yourself. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

That's part of what I forgot.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Catatonic said:


> That sounds fair.
> 
> Are we done yet?
> 
> ...


Oh well check you out aren't you a bad ass. I'm sure nobody will miss you here. Oh and congratulations on breaking your knees and back keep wearing it like a trophy, nobody here is impressed.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

4200' in 2 days? Trenched, traced, bedded, glued, tested, back filled, billed and paid in two days? I don't see it. 4200' of 2" BE is 252 MHs in my book. At 3' foot you are screwing yourself. You obviously do not have any overhead to cover. On top of that you think the "Dallas" plumbers are going to travel for free to Waco. I would have to guess you are on the East side of I35 otherwise you would need a rock saw and not a trencher.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Of course I realize you're just here to stir the pot since you haven't made one meaningful post since being here.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

TXPlumbBob said:


> 4200' in 2 days? Trenched, traced, bedded, glued, tested, back filled, billed and paid in two days? I don't see it. 4200' of 2" BE is 252 MHs in my book. At 3' foot you are screwing yourself. You obviously do not have any overhead to cover. On top of that you think the "Dallas" plumbers are going to travel for free to Waco. I would have to guess you are on the East side of I35 otherwise you would need a rock saw and not a trencher.


Give it up man he's either a troll or a dumbass, either way you're just feeding him.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He's more than likely in a sandy area which makes it easy to trench and install fast, this guy is the reason a plumber can't make a profit and overhead. These guys are too busy making a paycheck. If you aren't charging at least 7 dollars a foot for this you are out of your mind, but go ahead and make you a nice little weekly paycheck . Leave the profit and overhead to the other guys and keep running your 2 man crew until you retire and you realize you never made any real money. I meet too many of you " that's too expensive plumbers" out there. Carry on with your weekly paycheck.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> Give it up man he's either a troll or a dumbass, either way you're just feeding him.


,

This is typical of the plumbers in the area and east Texas , they are out to make a paycheck and don't have enough experience with the business side to understand they are just giving it away. It doesn't mean he doesn't know his plumbing , he just doesn't know the profit and overhead side of it. He doesn't understand that you have to cover your warranty if there is a leak anywhere along that 4200 feet in the first year and that must be built into your cost, he doesn't understand how one or 2 leaks on a line that long could cost him all his profit 6 months down the road. So without the profit and overhead built in he better hope his 210 glue joints hold .


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Catatonic said:


> That's an awful lot of hate for a person you scarcely know.
> 
> When did it become okay to hate a stranger?


I don't hate I appreciate.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Perhaps I was being a bit cathartic.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Now y'all are making me pull out the dictionary. Ok. Who am I kidding? I'm googling it!!!


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't help if there is a bunch of lazy azzez here. But I get shi done. I was simply asking a question from one professional to another. There's no union in my company so we don't need breaks every 15 min. So if u don't have any positive advice. Don't comment. And by the way. I went and scoped the job today and if profiting around 8500$ in 2 days or 3 days is making a paycheck 
I need application where you are working!!!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

texplum0801 said:


> That's ok. I've probly forgot ton more about plumbing than most these guys will ever know. Lol


Apperantly proper bidding/charging is among the ton you've forgot about plumbing as well.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

It sure is!!


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

There's no need in everyone being pissed because someone is actually making money. I new I could make money at 3$ a foot but like I said I was simply asking for a little advice. But looks like all I found was a bunch of immature wannabes!!


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

you will send 4k right off the top to Obama for new phones for his followers or for Moochelles birthday party. If you pay taxes? So now you are down to 4500 for three days. Sure hope you are working 7 12s to make it all work out for ya.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

4200' of 2" pvc at .69/ foot =2898 + 100 glue/primer = 2998.00 + 3 days labor for 72hr x 25.00=1800.00+2998.00=4798.00 + 3 trip charges minimum 75.00= 225.00 =5023.00 + fuel for the trencher 150.00=5173.00 + valves and boxes at the house and street.250.00=5423.00 this is your cost so far with no markup,profit,overhead, permit, nothing built in for warranty and your labor is low with just 2 guys,hopefully you own the trencher . So like I said you don't know what you're talking about. A good riding trencher cost a pretty penny to rent in that area of Texas .


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Aperintally you didn't read my other post. 
3200$ for pipe and boxes and fittings. 
998$ for trencher for 3 days. ( it will only take 2 days). Total bid of 12,600- 4200=8400$
It's a straight shot across pasture.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

If I worked in your area your customers would be doing the same thing you are. (CALLiNG ME)


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Brother, I hope that your water runs true, and that you pocket is fat. You will find no understanding here. But we all hope that you can profit.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you. It's the first kind and mature post I've had in two days.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

yea you made 8400 lol now minus out labor and taxes you. You're hopeless. That's if you pay taxes.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

There's no labor dip. Read before u comment.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> Thank you. It's the first kind and mature post I've had in two days.


I thought the multiple posts trying to help you not lose your arse on the bid was kindness. :blink:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

texplum0801 said:


> There's no labor dip. Read before u comment.


You haven't posted anything about fuel,truck,insurance , taxes keep on keeping on . Hope it works out for you when Uncle Sam comes for ya.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Everyone is misunderstanding. I'm not going to lose my ass period. I know I'm making money but I didn't want to leave too much on the table and with my question. Everyone assumed I'm a fake and lit into me.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

texplum0801 said:


> There's no labor dip. Read before u comment.


so you don't pay yourself or your partner? lol:no:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Take a look at the women in plumbing thread, and how ems (the woman) handled it...


----------



## ems:) (Jan 19, 2014)

newyorkcity said:


> Take a look at the women in plumbing thread, and how ems (the woman) handled it...


Lol - not sure if I should be flattered or worried


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> Everyone is misunderstanding. I'm not going to lose my ass period. I know I'm making money but I didn't want to leave too much on the table and with my question. Everyone assumed I'm a fake and lit into me.


I don't think you are fake.

I do think trenching, installing 2" sch40 glue pipe, making connections, and backfilling at a rate of 350' an hour is questionable.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't think you are fake.
> 
> I do think trenching, installing 2" sch40 glue pipe, making connections, and backfilling at a rate of 350' an hour is questionable.



Thats 20' every 3 minutes lol .


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

thats a LONG way . however i do remember doing something similar when i was in the military .. but i had one guy running a excavator ( with a 20 foot reach) and he could HAUL ass when digging had one guy with a dump truck filled with sand and 5 people in the back with shovels adding sand to the trench . one guy in the trench smoothing and leveling out the sand . and then another truck with lengths of pipe and two guys taking it of and putting it in the trench and three guys gluing etc took a day next day filled it and presre tested with water then flushed with cloriene and held in suspension for a day then flushed that out and put it in service then the guy that was running the excavator came back with the grader to put the dirt back in and level .. three - four days total lol .. but a lot of guys in tucson AZ .. having a blast working dirty lol


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

texplum0801 said:


> Thank you. It's the first kind and mature post I've had in two days.


Really? Go back and look at the posts. You really haven't been lit into for the most part. Pretty much everyone has questioned one thing. The time frame. Two guys, one trencher. (Sounds like another terrible Internet craze). 4200' of pipe. Proper depth. Bed of proper fill material. 210 couplings cleaned, primed, and glued. Line pressurized, bled and every joint inspected. More bedding material to cover pipe. (Yes, I have seen a rock against PVC create a leak). Now backfill. Don't forget that one year warranty. Two days??Sounds damn near impossible to me. If you can do it, more power to you. You asked an opinion. You got a bunch of them. This upsets you? Stick around. You may find that this place will change your entire perspective.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

justme said:


> Thats 20' every 3 minutes lol .


That's 20$ for every stick of pipe


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

If your not from Texas and your reading the ongoing exchange between Justme,tim and Plumbobtex are you starting to read it with a Texas twang :laughing::blink:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Yall


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds better than Yankee slang lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> If your not from Texas and your reading the ongoing exchange between Justme,tim and Plumbobtex are you starting to read it with a Texas twang :laughing::blink:


sumbeach :laughing:


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

That's funny lmfao


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds good 3 bucks a foot if you make money on 900 foot go for 4200! Hell yea! I mean honestly you know somethin most of us dont you made money befor . It sure does sound cheap though. Let us know how you come out good or bad . Share the knowledge!!


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I sure will. I start the job tommorow


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

The guy that owns the supply house I use ask me today if I would go check out this water heater that he sold a customer. He said that he already swapped out two water heaters for the guy because he said it was leaking. They would go to bed and wake up. The pan would be full. So I went and checked everything out and it all looked good other than the pop off was not terminated outside. It had nothing in it. So I left at about 10 am and said all looks good. Homeowner didn't want me to run pop off. At 3 pm he called and said pan full again. So I went and looked and sure enough it was. I thought no way 2 heaters in a row have leak on tank. So sat and watched. 30 min into it. Pop off started slowly leaking out. Running down heater the difference is everytime I show up before the top of heater would be dry. Anyway long story short installed expansion tank and everything good. I've set atleast 1200 heaters in my career and never had this problem. Anyone else experience this


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I have noticed this a lot in the last 4-5 years. Before not so much and expansion tanks weren't a must so we let H/O make the call( provided w all prevalent information) I don't know if it's cheaper materials now or what. However being an owner now I won't allow an install w/o appropriate size tank. Too much money in call backs and troubleshooting for a pretty low cost job.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree. The problem is explaining to homeowner why the other heater he had for 10 years in the same spot same everything didn't leak but this one does without expansion tank


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I personally think it's cheaper material possible less metal on spring. I have no basis but I've noticed a lot of material is getting thinner or some type of wtf in comparison to stuff 5yrs ago. Although I did have this to a house that had an exp tank but a faulty prv and sent psi from about 65 to 90. Did you happen to notice if temp setting was the same as old unit. Possibly hotter water made it give prematurely. I've seen a master plumber purge a repiped house from the t&p also.which made it keep popping when psi jumped


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Temp was 125. Pressure didn't fluctuate. It was a sustained 60-65 psi


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I think Problem is! city installed checkvalve now there no room for expansion so as water heats pressure builds and wala. Least resistance.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> I agree. The problem is explaining to homeowner why the other heater he had for 10 years in the same spot same everything didn't leak but this one does without expansion tank


It's called higher efficiency.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> Temp was 125. Pressure didn't fluctuate. It was a sustained 60-65 psi


Really? Smh


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> I think Problem is! city installed checkvalve now there no room for expansion so as water heats pressure builds and wala. Least resistance.


Expansion of what? You said gauge was holding steady, time for a new gauge or some different logic. Either you're a troll or not qualified to be troubleshooting stick to your digging trenches and what not at $3/foot.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Why don't you get a life and not stay up till 2:30 in the damn morning criticizing people. Really!!
Apparently your not a plumber because you can call Richmond rheem and that's exactly what they will tell you too along with half the other real plumbers in the US. What are you a handyman.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> Why don't you get a life and not stay up till 2:30 in the damn morning criticizing people. Really!!
> Apparently your not a plumber because you can call Richmond rheem and that's exactly what they will tell you too along with half the other real plumbers in the US. What are you a handyman.


Yep you got me I'm a handyman. At least this handyman doesn't need to call Rheem to diagnose thermal expansion, I can do it all by myself! Yay for me, and I haven't even installed 1200 tanks but maybe 500 maybe someday I can be as cool as you. And by the way it wasn't 2:30 get your time zones straight. That's way past my bedtime hahaha.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Just loaded up and left job on first day and 2300 feet glued laid in ditch and bedded.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> Temp was 125. Pressure didn't fluctuate. It was a sustained 60-65 psi


I would call the manufacturers who made the t-p. All the t-p I've seen go off at 150 psi. Yours is popping at 65........ home depot junk? Sounds like thetmal expansion if it took 30 min to kick off.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya know Tex, it really is okay if you have more than one thread for your topics.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

texplum0801 said:


> Just loaded up and left job on first day and 2300 feet glued laid in ditch and bedded.


There's a saying round here. "Pictures or it never happened."  . So you guys don't require any inspections? And what about testing? I take it that you used bell end pipe and have enough faith in the joint to not test before backfill?

We really hope it goes well, that you make good money, AND that you do it with quality and a smile on your face!! But there is good, fast, and cheap. You never seem to manage all three on the same job.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> Just loaded up and left job on first day and 2300 feet glued laid in ditch and bedded.


Congratulations.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Ya know Tex, it really is okay if you have more than one thread for your topics.


let him keep it all in one thread, easier to abuse him that way.:yes:


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm not as big of a loser as the rest Of you. I actually have a real plumbing job that requires me to get good rest and get up early and go to. I can't spend hours upon hours being rediculously obsessed with an app. But if I was I'm sure I could figure out how to use the app.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ that's why your green light has been on for over an hour.... Give it a rest BRO


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Pretty sure bro isn't native language in Canada.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

What a train wreck, guy asks for opinions and gets nothing but abuse and snarky belittling comments.
Would be interesting to see some pics of this project.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> Pretty sure bro isn't native language in Canada.


Pretty sure it is there bud


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Carcharodon said:


> What a train wreck, guy asks for opinions and gets nothing but abuse and snarky belittling comments.
> Would be interesting to see some pics of this project.


Yeah poor guy, if you look back he was dishing it out plenty too, not to mention he got plenty of meaningful advice. He asked opinions, got answers but didn't like them. Boo hoo


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I have not been trying to be snarky, so that is a completely unfair statement. Someone has claimed to be able to install an incredible amount of pipe in a REALLY efficient time frame. I want to know about the trick. I have asked about testing. No answer. I have asked about fill material. No answer. I have asked for pics. Nothing. If the trick is to trench at full bore, slap a little glue in the joint, and the drop rocks and debris right back in on the pipe, then thats just a trick on the customer. With no questions answered to account for the blazing speed that back up the quality, I'm a little skeptical. So I ask again.....


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

4200 feet holding 60 psi. Go bck in the am to hook up and backfill.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

What happened to 2 days?


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

It'll take another half day


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

2 1/2 days and three guys not bad.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not too bad, I ran 4201 ft of 4" cast iron yesterday by myself, with 400 ft of oakum and 237 lbs of lead. Uphill both ways.

I used my bare arm as a joint runner.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Got any pictures to show us all how it's really done?


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> I have not been trying to be snarky, so that is a completely unfair statement. Someone has claimed to be able to install an incredible amount of pipe in a REALLY efficient time frame. I want to know about the trick. I have asked about testing. No answer. I have asked about fill material. No answer. I have asked for pics. Nothing. If the trick is to trench at full bore, slap a little glue in the joint, and the drop rocks and debris right back in on the pipe, then thats just a trick on the customer. With no questions answered to account for the blazing speed that back up the quality, I'm a little skeptical. So I ask again.....


I agree, you make some really valid points as to which I would also be interested in knowing the answers.
I just dont know why some guys have to act like a bunch of high school *****es from the get go.
Some pics from start to finish would of been interesting, i presume these would of been taken for the ops records ??


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

A little glue? We ran about 2500 feet of water for sprinkler lines at the local sand pits... We went through more than 3 quarts of glue and primer. It took a little over a week to finish but we had an excavator and not a trencher.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Job done! It took a little more time than anticipated my apologies. But trencher,material,and labor and fuel =4956$
Total bid was 12,600- 20% for taxes=2520$-4956$ =5124 net profit
In three days that's 1708 $ a day or 170.80$ per hour. I luv just makin a check. Also done a couple service calls that couldn't wait in there.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> Job done! It took a little more time than anticipated my apologies. But trencher,material,and labor and fuel =4956$
> Total bid was 12,600- 20% for taxes=2520$-4956$ =5124 net profit
> In three days that's 1708 $ a day or 170.80$ per hour. I luv just makin a check. Also done a couple service calls that couldn't wait in there.


You can talk all you want but until we see some pictures your talk means nothing


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

You ever that saying you can get a good look at a T-Bone by sticking your head up a bulls ass?


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> You ever that saying you can get a good look at a T-Bone by sticking your head up a bulls ass?


You ever heard that saying all talk and know game


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Personal insults will result in this thread being closed.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well! This thread is long overdue for closing big boy!!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

texplum0801 said:


> Well! This thread is long overdue for closing big boy!!!!










I think so. But don't you want to post any pictures of the job?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> You ever that saying you can get a good look at a T-Bone by sticking your head up a bulls ass?



Yeah, some guy said it in black sheep. Chris Farley or something, he's dead now. Died of a drug overdose. Yep, I've heard it before.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Good for you, you own a job, not a business. Please listen to what some of these incredibly savvy businessmen are trying to teach you, and you can own a business instead of a job.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

The only thing most of these guys own is too much time! Look at most of there online time. It's disgusting! I mean are they married? Do they have a life? All they do is sit and wait like vultures to criticize someone. I can assure ALL Of YOU my feelings are not disturbed in the slightest! But a sight like this should be for real pros to ask questions and get real pro feedback. Instead I think they have got drawn into the the many fakes and homeowners posting and just assumed everyone is ****. So with that being said this will probably be my last REAL post. And for now on until you all block me I'll be drawn into the same ****ty circle your all in.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Keep on owning your job and working until you die! Because nobody here has got anything to teach you! No sir, why you made money on one job and ran service calls too! Nobody here has ever done that, and certainly have not made money off their employees doing grunt work for them!:no::yes::jester::whistling2:


----------



## no drip (May 31, 2009)

What a D dag! Only in Texas.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

You can all kiss my TEXAS ASS. If u ever this way look me up and I'll show u a good time!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This thread has degraded into an amateur hour. Time to close this farce of a thread.


----------

